# جبت لكم بخور دوسري (معمول) بصراحه رووووووووعه



## مسوقة26 (27 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 


جبت لكم بخور دوسري (معمول) بصراحه رووووووووعه
وبخور الدواسر معروووووووف

... ولللأمانه أنا شخصياً جربته
وبصراحه عجبني 
وجاراتي يسالوني ريحة بيتك مميزه لها كم يوم






هو شغل حريم كبار طبعاً هم اللي يسوونه

بخور دوسري ملكي 
العلبه الصغيره 30 










__________________

التسليم يد بيد في تبوك حياكم الله في متجري المتواضع الرجاء الإتصال من قبل النساء فقط 
ظ…طھط¬ط± ظپط±ظˆط­ظ‡ 
0558126291


----------

